
College Reopening Plans: How Many Coronavirus Cases Would Close Them Again - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/college-reopening-plans-include-how-many-coronavirus-cases-would-close-them-again-11596533400
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/5HIoA](https://archive.vn/5HIoA)

